# Ryobi One+



## kakakawai (Nov 11, 2005)

( I am from Hong Kong, no experience but interested)

what do you think of Ryobi One Plus system,

it seems very convenient,
just 18 volt cordless power tools, batteries, and chargers 
all are individual for own combination, can save $ of buying batteries.

Do you think it is really convenient?

whole combo have 10 cordless power tools,
it is enough?

just give some suggestion or comment 
let's discuss,
i want to know more~^^


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm a contractor and generally shy away from low-end tools although I know some others that love Ryobi. For the average DIYer, they should be fine and much better than some of the other DIY tools that I'm familiar with.

The problem that I find with some of the big combo kits is that you often buy a couple of tools that you will probably never use (like the flashlight).


----------



## JustaFramer (Jun 17, 2005)

I have used the Ryobi 18v tools I was actually impressed with the torque on the drill. After using it I thought of dewalt 18v as overprice. If you have to crawl under the house or in the attic the flashlight comes in handy. I would rather be in a tight place with a 18v light that a average flashlight because you can set it down and work on the issue at hand than trying to fumble with a straight tube light or a drop light and cord.


----------



## MoJoe (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the One+ tools. I'm a pretty experienced DIYer and have owned many higher end power tools (Makita, Bosch, Dewalt) and the Ryobi's come in a very close second. They aren't built as hardily but they make up for it in innovation. You can buy a basic kit (saw and drill) and add on tools as you have a need for them. They are also fairly inexpensive since you don't have to buy a battery pack for each tool. You can usually get some good deals on the individual tools on eBay since many people buy the big kits and sell of the tools they don't use.

The ryobi batteries are interchangable with the homelite line of cordless 18v garden tools. They are sometimes hard to find but they add to the flexability of your cordless tool kit.


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 17, 2006)

I am goig with the other guys, it is probably the best of the low end...

Bob


----------



## IHI (Mar 13, 2005)

When I started in business I ran Dewalt exclusively and a few yrs later tired of batteries lasting 1 yr (if that) and then dying. The tools have always been fine, but battiers are a joke. Tried out makita's, craftsman, used milwakuee and when the Ryobi stuff came out thought what the heck and bought the biggest 18V kit they had at the time...that was 4yrs ago and I'm just now starting to lose charging capacity in the original battery's and have been buying the dual battery packs everytime I'm out cuz they're cheap also to replace ($50 for 2 18V) 

We've got 3 trucks with all 18V Ryobi stuff and they work great...plus they last. Drills area PLENTY strong and they keep coming out with more and more tools using the 18V battery's so I keep buying more additions to the family 

Once you get over the "gotta have the bright name brand stuff" these ryobi's are money well spent and worth every penny of the low investment price...ours are used commercially daily and are still showing no signs of stopping.


----------

